# The Google Image Smile Search Thread (turn that frown upside down!)



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Your mission is to go to google image and look up ... smiling, take a screen shot of what you see, upload it to photobucket, or something similar, than paste it here.

Viewers, your challenge is to not smile back! Its hard, trust me!

BTW, if you are a Mac user, you can make a screen shot by looking up ''Grab'' in search (its a Utilities tool), with a scissors icon. I'm sure there are tutorials on google.


























*Note- please follow the instructions above, don't just post a random picture of a smiley face!


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

too much work to do that atm, but i will post a smile nonetheless because i love the idea of this thread


----------

